

NPR Audio - The Evangelicals Engaged In Spiritual Warfare - RobertHubert
http://www.npr.org/2011/08/24/139781021/the-evangelicals-engaged-in-spiritual-warfare?

======
RobertHubert
Just wondering what your thoughts are on how the hacker community can/should
respond, do we have any responsibility to?

